# 51Killer.tcl returning Not Changing Anything after execution



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Ok, here is my new problem. I recently had one of my HDVR2s go down. I have a space unit and I moved the HD from the broken unit to the new unit. It boots up fine and I get the #51 error message. I expected that from what I have read here in the forums. My HD was hacked and had the superpatch with HMO. When I went to run the 51killer.tcl file, it works fine until it asks me if I want to continue. I type "yes", and no I didn't just type "y". I could see others had done this. But when I hit enter I get the "Not Changing Anything" and it goes back to the prompt. Does anyone know what I am doing wrong???? I can't seem to find an answer in the forums. I copeid what it looks like when I am telneting in. BTW, I am using putty. Thanks.

This script will clear the error #51 nag from a hard drive that was transfered
from one tivo to another.

WARNING: Because the key generated for this nag is also used as part of the
encryption process for tystreams, any encrypted (scrambled) streams that you
currently have on the disk will be rendered useless!

Do you want to continue? (type yes or no):
yes

Not changing anything.
bash-2.02#


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

perhaps your Putty isn't sending the enter key properly.
Does Putty have the equivilent of unset crlf?


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Hey Gunnyman. Thanks for responding. Pardon my ignorance, but where would I look to see if there is such a thing as a "unset crlf" In looking at the settings they seem to be set to normal. I don't see anything that refers to "unset crlf" Do you recommend a different Telenet program? Thanks for your help.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> perhaps your Putty isn't sending the enter key properly.
> Does Putty have the equivilent of unset crlf?


Yes, it does. Under Connection=>telnet check the "Return key sends Telnet New Line instead od ^m"

Another possibility is you have applied the wrong Superpatch (Superpatch6.2 instead of Superpatch6.2a or vise versa). Does 30 sec advance work?


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

JW, thanks for responding. I do have the box checked that says "Return key sneds Telnet New Line instead of m" I don't use the 30 second advance, so I don't think it is enabled. Is there away to check which patch I have. And how does that affect the 51killer script?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## MungoJerrie (Mar 30, 2006)

fredload said:


> JW, thanks for responding. I do have the box checked that says "Return key sneds Telnet New Line instead of m" I don't use the 30 second advance, so I don't think it is enabled. Is there away to check which patch I have. And how does that affect the 51killer script?? Thanks for the help.


You want to UNCHECK that box, not check.


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Jerrie, thanks for the clarification. I will try running with the box unchecked as soon as I get home from work tonight. That is probably my problem. I appreciate the help. I will let you know what happens.


----------



## fredload (Nov 3, 2003)

Jerrie, That did it. I unchecked the box and ran the script and it worked perfect. All my recordings are there now along with my season passes. Now I just need to contact DirecTv to swap access card in the receiver. Thanks to all of you that helped me through this process, I really appreciate it. Now, I am off to back up my drive before this happens again. Thanks.


----------

